

The Many Health Benefits of Yoga - rblion
http://www.webmd.com/balance/the-health-benefits-of-yoga

======
0xEA
Does anyone in hacker news actually use yoga? Im curious but I need more info.

~~~
superkarn
I've been doing it once a week since last year. It helps that it's a work
sponsored activity or I probably wouldn't have gotten into it.

~~~
georgieporgie
That's what got me into it, too. Despite years of curiosity, I could never
overcome the discomfort/social fear element.

To anyone else who is hesitant, remember this: yoga people are _very_ non-
judgmental. Everyone remembers what it was like just starting out, and nobody
will be put off by your clumsiness, chubbiness, or ridiculous clothing.

